# NOVEMBER 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*I know it's a couple of days early, but I wont' be around tomorrow and maybe Saturday so am posting this before I forget. :biggrin1:*

Want another photo challenge? 
*
Here we go.......* How about "Havs in the kitchen"? *With a lot of celebrations coming up for some people and the colder days bringing more people indoors cooking and prepping for the holidays, maybe there are occasions when your Hav gets "involved". Make sure your cameras are at the ready to capture fun shots!

Do you give your Havanese a bath in the kitchen sink? Does your furbaby love to "tongue rinse" the dishes in the dishwasher while you're stacking them in? Is he or she dancing on hind legs while you get their dinner ready at the counter? If you cook or prepare special diets for your Havanese, do they get a chance to lend a paw?? :suspicious: Hey. You never know!! :biggrin1:

Get out those aprons, chefs' hats, ladles and brooms and let's see how your Havanese behave in the heart of the home, the kitchen. *

This was Melissa's suggestion, so if you don't like it, PM her directly please. :suspicious: Thank you. ound: Actually, I think it's a great idea!! :whoo:

_
*Post your photos in this thread and please keep posts related to the subject of this thread. Thanks!* _


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a fun idea! I so badly want to dig out that Quincy as a bar-b-que chef picture! Too bad it's not in my kitchen!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great Idea Marj. here's a challenge for the challenge... who can find that great picture of the Hav plastered against oven? remember that one? if ever there was a great Hav in the Kitchen shot that was... but now that I think of it...I think it was Debi's Delilah we saw on the dishwasher tongue rinsing...Debi?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

This one?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's it! ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Katrina!!!! do I smell home made jerky? ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a cheat since I posted it before but here's Bailey helping out with the dishes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> This one?


I have this photo saved too, as it was among the first few I'd seen of a Havanese. I fell in love immediately!!!! :biggrin1:

Geri, those pics of little Bailey are ones I had in mind when thinking about the dishwashers' rinse cycles. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Geri, those are the ones I remembered as Delilah. What a good little kitchen helper Bailey is. so darn cute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

On most Sundays the whole family (my mom, DS/D-I-L, DD/S-I-L and the grandkids) comes to our house for dinner and the hands-down favorite meal is "Papa's tacos". I thought I'd show you how Tori helps him make them...she sits at his feet while he's grating the cheese and goes through her repertoire of tricks trying to get him to give her some ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

How cute is Tori??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Tori is ADORABLE.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Leslie! I think Tori and Kubrick are exactly the same. I just have to LOOK at him with a piece of cheese in my hand and he will automatically sit and, if that doesn't work, go into a down.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in love with Tori!!! her coat is absolutely like velvet!!! so cute.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> I am in love with Tori!!! her coat is absolutely like velvet!!! so cute.


I love Tori and THAT kitchen!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tori is so attentive but let's be honest, anyone would be for your DH's pork roast!!! You could place me on the carpet next to Tori drooling!!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Something she loves more than her carrots? 
What a smart girl. How can he resist?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> LOL, Leslie! I think Tori and Kubrick are exactly the same. I just have to LOOK at him with a piece of cheese in my hand and he will automatically sit and, if that doesn't work, go into a down.


Lina, if we go near the fridge and she hears any sound that remotely sounds like the cheese wrapper being opened, she'll run in and start her tricks. If she sees you w/a piece in your hand she does exactly what you wrote Kubrick does. Sit, down, sit, dance, sit, shake, etc., etc. She's such a hoot! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tori is so cute----she looks so soft and fluffy....cute pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Tori is so attentive but let's be honest, anyone would be for your DH's pork roast!!! You could place me on the carpet next to Tori drooling!!!


LMBO ! Now THAT I'd love to see, Amanda!! ound:

Leslie, Tori is soooooooo cute, so adorable. How could any of you resist her charm? Great pics! eace:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

*Perfect Recipe for Love...*

Gracie...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Gracie is *adorable*! How'd you get her to sit SO still? Miley would be sniffing around, making sure there were no traces of food left on the stove or in the pan...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks...lol...she is just super mellow...either that or I'm just used to obnoxious german shepherd puppies...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

karlabythec said:


> Gracie...


That is an adorable picture! Yummy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, LOL, what a great pic! Gracie is too cute.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That pic of Gracie is awesome!!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*where the heck is the food in this place????*

Inquisitive Lola goes for recycling. I am sure she'll figure out how to climb the drawer pulls soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gracie Stew!!! a pot of Grace!!! how cute is she????


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll take an order of what comes in that pot! Can I get it to go please?ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

View attachment 16931


I want what you're having for dinner :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Anne,
Lola is going to cooking before you know it! If she only had a chair! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute, cute cute!!! I'll take some leftovers please. Just ship it to me, overnight.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karla, you just stole my idea!!! ound: I was having lunch with my mom just now and told her I might stick Sammy in a pot on the stove for this month's challenge. She asked for me to come on here to look at Hav pics (she's just as addicted as I am!) and I see this one of cutiepie Gracie. LOVE IT !!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is what I was going to do too! I'm still thinking---

If nothing else--we will all have "potted havs"ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GMTA ! 

Your pictures inspired me, Karla, so here are mine..... If I'd had Cuban food, well..... it would have been even better. Hubby's Italian, so that's close enough. :biggrin1:

*
Anyone feel like eating pasta tonight?*

View attachment 17036


*
Hmmmmm...... is this one fresh? Or should I use the other one?*

View attachment 17037


*
Move over, Sammy. I'll show you how you make a good sauce! *

View attachment 17038


*
You know, Sammy. I think you're right about this tomato. Let's use this one!*

View attachment 17039


*
O.k., I'm outta here. Ricky, I'm leaving it up to you bro!*

View attachment 17040


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Haahahahha.. Great photo essay Marj! 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Breakfast at Ricky's and Sammy's. The ONLY time we get any quiet around here, eh Sammy? 
*
What? You're just going to have to wait your turn to read the Comics!*

View attachment 17041


*
No! You don't say!?*

View attachment 17042


*Mom, put that camera away. How dare you disturb my quiet time!*
View attachment 17043


*
Oooooooo, Grandma has treats!! *
View attachment 17044


*Sure, we'll help Grandma with the dishes. After all, we dirtied them! *
View attachment 17045


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Now if only they cook for us!!!! Of course there would be nothing to eat, as Cash would be tasting his handyworks as he went. 

Cute Marj. My compliments to the chefs.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Marj...those pictures are hysterical!! Luv the one with Sammy in his reading glasses


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Marj...yep, GMTA! That is too funny!
You got some great pictures though! Love the one with the newspaper and the glasses!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, LOL, I love your storybook! Sammy looks hilarious in the glasses, but the next picture with his head cocked to the side is just adorable.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What is GMTA? :frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

GMTA = Great Minds Think Alike


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lina said:


> GMTA = Great Minds Think Alike


Ooops....guess my mind went to the wrong place ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pat, what did you think it was? LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it should be "give me that animal."


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I cheated. This is an old one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I almost feel like Julie, with her doing those wonderful setups for Quincy. I'm sure Quincy is more cooperative than Ricky was! 

Lina, Sammy is the king of cocked heads in this household. We just love it!

LOL Geri! I'm sure Missy will want it to mean that too! ound: 

Linda, that's a great shot! Partners in crime. lol


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

These are Linus "helping" me make dinner. 

The first one looks like he is saying, "I brought my rope. Does that help? Can you throw it in between stirs, please?"

The second is his "Will Dance For Food" pose.

The last one is Linus standing in front of the refrigerator wondering if we need any more ingredients (or snacks while we are cooking). He seems to know when I am munching through cooking or just cooking quickly to get it done (smart little Havs).

He is too short to get up to the dishwasher, and if I put him in a pot, you couldn't see him. But, he did go down the front porch stairs for the first time this week! Big boy at 8 months!
Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww !! Karen, that is one kitchen helper I wouldnt' mind having in my house. Mind you, with my big feet, I'd be afraid of hurting him! Linus is just adorable and yep, these guys are way too smart. :biggrin1:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

so funny love the pictures!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job on the pictures everyone. Very creative.

Marj, can I send the boys over so you can teach them to work in the kitchen.:biggrin1: I just love your pictures.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Everyone's adorable pictures made my morning.
Now if I can just get off of this forum and start the laundry...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- great photos! I love that you put in your cup from National too!

Well my photos aren't good (with my phone) but we made doggy biscuit bones for puppy graduation class. They were a big hit with my pups and with the pups at class. Dash was able to share even though in the photo he didn't look like he was willing to!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

That is great about making your own treats. What recipe do you use? What flavor are they?

That sounds like a great activity to do with my 9-year-old daughter.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Cute pics everybody! I love Ricky and Sammy in the kitchen...especially the one in the apron! I want me some Gracy stew too!...and some homemade doggy biscuits!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

amanda wrote: *"I love that you put in your cup from National too! "*

I was wondering if someone would notice. Good eye, Amanda! 

LOVE your pics too. Dora is such a beautiful little girl. Love her and the Dashman!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

*Here's Duncan waiting for dinner............*

He really thinks he's human.Just sat there and waited.
He did get a treat only when he jumped off the chair and sat down on the floor.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That Duncan is such a cutie! I always love seeing pictures of your boy, Dot.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you!! Your little guys aren't bad either!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't forget to take pics if and when you celebrate your Thanksgiving, all you U.S. forum members! :whoo: We will be waiting to see how your Havs got underfoot, stole the drumstick off the table, gobbled up some stuffing G'ma gave them when you weren't looking... you know, the fun photos! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet helping me cook by sleeping in the middle of the kitchen floor :biggrin1: :frusty: :biggrin1:
PS-Santa I think he needs a new bed:jaw: ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This first photo is of my granddaughter at my house the day before Thanksgiving..









These are at my stepdaughter's house on Thanksgiving Day


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How adorable, especially the one with your granddaughter holding one of the dogs! (Sorry, don't know the names and faces of your dogs.)

Sweet!

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love all the pics! Looks like Havs like being in the kitchen! 

Kubrick dancing for jerky:


Coming down... crazy hair!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, I love that first picture of Kubrick.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We had no puppies attending the festivities but here are my two sweethearts.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, they've got beautiful eyes!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Geri, they've got beautiful eyes!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Actually more beautiful than you can see here. They both have the bluest eyes. I'm jealous.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Handsome and cute in two packages. You are one lucky lady.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

For our Thanksgiving-----Quincy was in charge of the coffee.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Julie! That is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OH Julie..THAT is just tooooo FUNNY! ound:

These would make GREAT calendar submissions!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

That is too cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!:clap2:

Geri-those boys are handsome! Look at those eyes!  They're gonna be running from the girls in a few years!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great to see Quincy again!!!! 
We would love to have him come over and teach that skill to Oliver and Comet!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT kitchen photos, everyone!! Quincy can be my baristo any day! :biggrin1: Kubrick is just beautiful, Carolina. Any pic of him is a great pic! Gotta love little Sophie's denim dress. Too cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Any hints for the December challenge???? :ear: :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, Quincy looks like he is taking his job VERY seriously!

I'll take mine with cream, no sugar, Quince! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane,
I think he thought he was hiding his coffee stained muzzle!oundNOT!)ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm heading to bed, but I will likely get the challenge for next month posted tomorrow. Stay tuned!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> We had no puppies attending the festivities but here are my two sweethearts.


They are just goregeous!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What about a challenge for "Getting Ready for Christmas?"


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just getting caught up on this thread, thanks for the laugh the pictures are great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Julie said:


> For our Thanksgiving-----Quincy was in charge of the coffee.


Those are great! Looks like he had some coffee too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yeah----the staining is dreadful! It looks like he has permanent coffee staining on his muzzle! He must be aware of it too-poor guy. He loves having his pictures taken,but the staining is so awful-he hasn't gotten much camera action. We had it almost licked before,but sadly-it came back.


----------

